# WA Breeders: S.Lamasi, Pumilio, Minyobates Fulguritus pics



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

When I was in the Seattle area I took a picture of a beautiful Standard Lamasi. It belongs to Ken from Peace of the Tropics. Enjoy!








Ken's Pumilio


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey David!
Nice frog and nice pic. That frog has great coloring!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Steven...you should see the frog up close and personal...simply amazing! Speaking of amazing, I want one of your tree stumps.



StevenBonheim said:


> Hey David!
> Nice frog and nice pic. That frog has great coloring!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ken is a lucky man...even luckier if his pair started to breed!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Jon Werner's Epipedobates Trivittatus


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Looks like your having fun in WA


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Phil Tan's Minyobates Fulguritus!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Phil Tan's Banded Fantasticus


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Ken's Pumilio Bastimentos


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Erin & Dave's (ED's Fly Meat) Green Sip


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Todd Kelley Panguana Lamasi


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

David,
Great pics! Let me guess you are enjoying your new camera! See ya soon.
Mike


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks Mike. It's a great camera, but the 100 macro lens is a really nice piece of glass which makes all the difference! The camera body itself will probably last me at least 3 years and after that my lenses will transfer to whatever I decide to get down the road. That said, I'm along way from outgrowing this camera.



Dunner97074 said:


> David,
> Great pics! Let me guess you are enjoying your new camera! See ya soon.
> Mike


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful frogs and great pics!!! Sigh...I'm already trying to figure out how to get some Pumilo. Lamasi, Fantasticus....help...stop me...I'm totally addicted 

>>> asks for the direction to the nearest Froggers Anonymous for over enthusiastic PDF hobbyists  

Elmo


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks, but the frogs and the lens stole the show. I'm just trying to learn how to use it to the fullest. Frogs are quite a challenging subject, especially the thumbnails.

Elmo,

I've been bitten too! Darren Meyer (WADS member) has some Quinquevittatus froglets that are out of this world for $135 each. I almost flew home $400 poorer and you hardly ever see them for sale and I'll probably regret not getting them.

David



elmoisfive said:


> Beautiful frogs and great pics!!! Sigh...I'm already trying to figure out how to get some Pumilo. Lamasi, Fantasticus....help...stop me...I'm totally addicted
> 
> >>> asks for the direction to the nearest Froggers Anonymous for over enthusiastic PDF hobbyists
> 
> Elmo


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

So did you wind up getting anything?

Mike


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike...I got some Fantasticus...notice how this one has an interesting pattern with a lot of orange.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I also got some Panguana Lamasi.


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

Im drooling at that Fulguritus......burble burble....


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I also got a trio of Imitators.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

That is an awesome green on that imitator. Did he have anymore froglets of that line for sale?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

They are almost completely full grown. I think he had like 4 more at $75.00 each.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2005)

dmartin:

Those are some AWESOME pictures!! What kind of camera are u using to take these GREAT pictures?

Roger


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments. It's a Canon Digital Rebel with a 100mm macro lens. The lens makes all the difference. I love my new photography set-up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2005)

Your Welcome.. About how much does that camera go for?


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

This was a very recent purchase. I got the black model, which was about $50 more than the silver model at $900 before the rebate and $600 after the rebate! They just came out with the Rebel 350 so you could probably get older Rebel that I just purchased for about $600.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

NICE.....Where did u get the rebate from? (IF u dont mind me asking)!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Through Canon.



Roger said:


> NICE.....Where did u get the rebate from? (IF u dont mind me asking)!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Very nice frogs. Nice macro shots very sharp.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks DMartin72


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

_*What are you looking at?*_


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

VERY NICE PICTURE!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pictures :shock: , especially the lamasi panguana looks fantastic. They're just too cute  .


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2005)

My FAVORITE is the Standard Lamasi!!! They are just so BEAUTIFULE!!!!! I wish I had one of my own


----------

